# Livestock Auction



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I went to my first livestock auction this evening. There was quite a variety of chickens, ducks, quail, turkey, rabbits, and all the larger livestock you would imagine. I was really surprised at how unkept, dirty, and even unhealthy many of the chickens seemed. But I did see the largest RIR I ever imagined!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

camel934 said:


> I went to my first livestock auction this evening. There was quite a variety of chickens, ducks, quail, turkey, rabbits, and all the larger livestock you would imagine. I was really surprised at how unkept, dirty, and even unhealthy many of the chickens seemed. But I did see the largest RIR I ever imagined!


Yup the reality of auctions, swap meets, and sale barns are quite disgusting to think about. I've only been to one that was sterilized between each bird. Beautiful. Birds and small animals all plump and healthy. All unkept were turned away by the vet at the door.

Around here 88-90% of the time most of the auction animals are result of super breeding. I guess more along the lines of "it's an easy way to make money". They breed and hatch as many as quickly as possible and get them out the door right away with minimal food. I roomed with a woman that was like that. Disgusting way of thinking. My birds were always fat, healthy and at least 2x the size of hers.


----------

